# ECNL Fall Phoenix Showcase. Will it happen



## FriscoSoccer04

Quick question for those in the Phoenix area, has soccer resumed 100%?   Any concerns or insight if the ECNL Fall Phoenix showcase will happen.  

Thank you


----------



## Desert Hound

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> Quick question for those in the Phoenix area, has soccer resumed 100%?   Any concerns or insight if the ECNL Fall Phoenix showcase will happen.
> 
> Thank you


League play starts this weekend. Reach 11 where the showcase is held is opening up.

There has already been one sanctioned tournament run in the Phx metro area.


----------



## Soccerhelper




----------



## Soccerhelper

Are you ready for some Futbol???


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Desert Hound said:


> League play starts this weekend. Reach 11 where the showcase is held is opening up.
> 
> There has already been one sanctioned tournament run in the Phx metro area.


That is great news.  Assuming the NCAA blackout gets extended hope they partner with Instat and a good video streaming service!

thanks again for the insight.  See you guys in November!


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

OK.  No D1 schools will be in attendance with dead period extended.  Does that affect anyone’s plans to attend?


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Current list of who is attending...









						2020-21 ECNL GIRLS ARIZONA (FALL) | TEAM LIST
					

#ECNLAZ  If you have questions or concerns regarding your assigned events, please contact ECNL Events Director by Friday, August 7, 2020, at 11:59pm (Eastern).   ECNL GIRLS ARIZONA (FALL) NOVEMBER 13-15, 2020  |  TEAM LIST  U15,U16,U17,U18/U19 Arizona Arsenal,Alabama FC,Alabama FC,Arizona Arsenal...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Soccerhelper

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> OK.  No D1 schools will be in attendance with dead period extended.  Does that affect anyone’s plans to attend?


No, we will be there.  My suggestion has been to make these games count somehow.  The showcase games are not that competitive and no meaning besides trying to do a trick or two in front of coaches.  I say film the games and then make sure the 3-5 schools on your list get a copy of the film or the best parts of of it.....lol.  My dd is now is in full swing recruiting mode.  The next four months is talking on the phone and communicating. Maybe 25 schools get down to 3 or 4 by the end of the year.  Next year you go on your official visits.  My kid is doing four visits and then make her decision where she will spend the next 4 years of her life.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> OK.  No D1 schools will be in attendance with dead period extended.  Does that affect anyone’s plans to attend?


I'd guess many Cali teams will go anywhere they are allowed to play - assuming enough families on the team support it. It's entirely possible the only games they get in 2020 will be out of state. My daughter ('04 ECNL team) hasn't played a refereed game of soccer since the week after last year's November Phoenix showcase. College coach attendance won't affect our decision to go.


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> I'd guess many Cali teams will go anywhere they are allowed to play - assuming enough families on the team support it. It's entirely possible the only games they get in 2020 will be out of state. My daughter ('04 ECNL team) hasn't played a refereed game of soccer since the week after last year's November Phoenix showcase. College coach attendance won't affect our decision to go.


I was asked last night what the over under is for Phoenix Showcase and I said, "tonight, I feel games will be played and I say it's 10 points over the under."  My dd started her intense soccer training two weeks ago to get ready for Vegas home opener early November and then the showcase showdown in Phoenix.  Kicking and Screaming, the SW 04 ECNL is big time and now is the time for dg to take it up a notch.  Many, and I mean many of the top D1 waited to fill their 2022 roster so lot's of spots are still open.  It's so time to ball and with no excuses.  College coaches want to see who really loves soccer still after all these road blocks and obstacles girls have to go through just to play a silly game.  No volleyball soccer for my goat.  That's like playing 2 on 2 hoops with trashcans as hoops.  Not!!!!!!!


----------



## Giesbock

Hmm. You mention trash cans... they’re an excellent training tool!  Collect out of the air from a partner and first touch volley into tha can.  Try it sometime.


----------



## crush

Giesbock said:


> Hmm. You mention trash cans... they’re an excellent training tool!  Collect out of the air from a partner and first touch volley into tha can.  Try it sometime.


Giesbock, I hear that might offer 2 on 2 volleyball soccer deals in college in the future.....lol!!!  I'm sure all the greats in 2021 and beyond will be able to go coast to coast untouched juggling for a goal.  Oh joy, so much fun   Oh yes folks, this BS the last 9 months will actually help improve the overall skills of the players and they will be ready for Ganas D1 soccer.


----------



## borussia

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> That is great news.  Assuming the NCAA blackout gets extended hope they partner with Instat and a good video streaming service!
> 
> thanks again for the insight.  See you guys in November!


ECNL is partnered with Trace, which has zero ability to livestream, forget about the already bad image quality.  They would have to bring in an entirely new provider which would squeeze out Trace... prediction is no new partner and only teams live streamed are the ones that do it themselves or hire someone on their own.


----------



## Desert Hound

borussia said:


> ECNL is partnered with Trace, which has zero ability to livestream, forget about the already bad image quality.  They would have to bring in an entirely new provider which would squeeze out Trace... prediction is no new partner and only teams live streamed are the ones that do it themselves or hire someone on their own.


Well you are correct Trace cannot livestream. However their turnaround time between filming the game and getting that video back to the clubs/parents is very fast. 

So the reality is as long as the games are filmed, any coach could watch any game he/she wants to within just a couple of days of the event.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Giesbock said:


> Hmm. You mention trash cans... they’re an excellent training tool!  Collect out of the air from a partner and first touch volley into tha can.  Try it sometime.


Trash cans are also good for predicting pitches.  Fuck the Astros.


----------



## Giesbock

Guess I walked right into that one!  For training, plastic cans are less noisy...


----------



## Jose has returned

Soccerhelper said:


> No, we will be there.  My suggestion has been to make these games count somehow.  The showcase games are not that competitive and no meaning besides trying to do a trick or two in front of coaches.  I say film the games and then make sure the 3-5 schools on your list get a copy of the film or the best parts of of it.....lol.  My dd is now is in full swing recruiting mode.  The next four months is talking on the phone and communicating. Maybe 25 schools get down to 3 or 4 by the end of the year.  Next year you go on your official visits.  My kid is doing four visits and then make her decision where she will spend the next 4 years of her life.


what  year is she?


----------



## SoccerLocker

borussia said:


> ECNL is partnered with Trace, which has zero ability to livestream, forget about the already bad image quality.  They would have to bring in an entirely new provider which would squeeze out Trace... prediction is no new partner and only teams live streamed are the ones that do it themselves or hire someone on their own.


Speaking as someone who has live-streamed - to do it on that scale would be cost prohibitive.  Besides the camera, rig and operator - you would need bonded internet and an encoder for each field.  Maybe you could find a video production company in CA with that scale - but doubtful in AZ.

Now, 1 field dedicated to a live stream ... that's entirely possible.  You end up with what DA did during their showcases/playoffs on YouTube.  Showcase a few games each day.  Maybe Field 1 at Reach (turf field) has a hardwired internet connection - which would be great.


----------



## borussia

SoccerLocker said:


> Speaking as someone who has live-streamed - to do it on that scale would be cost prohibitive.  Besides the camera, rig and operator - you would need bonded internet and an encoder for each field.  Maybe you could find a video production company in CA with that scale - but doubtful in AZ.
> 
> Now, 1 field dedicated to a live stream ... that's entirely possible.  You end up with what DA did during their showcases/playoffs on YouTube.  Showcase a few games each day.  Maybe Field 1 at Reach (turf field) has a hardwired internet connection - which would be great.


speaking as someone who owns and operates a media company, you are correct.  the data alone required to pull it off would be a massive lift.


----------



## crush

Jose has returned said:


> what  year is she?


Jose, not sure you got the "tip" that I'm now Crush and not Soccerhelper.  Anyway, she is class off 2022 bro.  I told everyone last year when I was EJ that she would make her three visits before deciding.  That is the plan but man, that's really hard to do and some say could be a little risky.  What I mean is this.  If you send awesome highlight video and a quick "hello email" some will call and get right down to business and decisions have to be made before visit.  I now understand what these 8th graders must have gone through with the "24 hour" decision for something that will be for four years but wont happen until four more years.


----------



## crush

Grapevine News!!!
Hey you guys, I'm hearing some really cool stuff planned for Phoenix Showcase in November.  I'm not at liberty to share all the details but it's going to be huge and you won;t want to miss out.  The fields will be in the best shape ever and the weather in AZ in November is wonderful.  I'm super stoked this morning.  Time to put the plan together and make things happen.  No excuses!!!!


----------



## mlx

crush said:


> Grapevine News!!!
> Hey you guys, I'm hearing some really cool stuff planned for Phoenix Showcase in November.  I'm not at liberty to share all the details but it's going to be huge and you won;t want to miss out.  The fields will be in the best shape ever and the weather in AZ in November is wonderful.  I'm super stoked this morning.  Time to put the plan together and make things happen.  No excuses!!!!


Kids need scrimmages before these tournaments. I've seen kids getting sore and mildly injured after months of relative inactivity. 

I hope teams start having them somehow (internally, "no uniforms" just "random kids at a park", etc.).


----------



## Lightning Red

Schedules are out and we have heard the games will be live streamed.


----------



## surfertwins

Lightning Red said:


> Schedules are out and we have heard the games will be live streamed.


Link to schedules?


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfertwins said:


> Link to schedules?


Go to ECNL website. Hit club members tab. All clubs will appear. Chose your club. Click into team. Games will down load.


----------



## surfertwins

LASTMAN14 said:


> Go to ECNL website. Hit club members tab. All clubs will appear. Chose your club. Click into team. Games will down load.


Thanks!


----------



## Lightning Red

surfertwins said:


> Link to schedules?


https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=2105&fid=9371


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Lightning Red said:


> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=2105&fid=9371


Damn 730 am games on Sunday-- Rise and Shine ladies!!


----------



## crush

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Damn 730 am games on Sunday-- Rise and Shine ladies!!


Dam right bro.  Best time to play at a showcase when you have to drive for 5 and 1/2 hours to back home.  Home by 3pm and relax is what I'm talking about   LAFC and MLVA play at 1:30.  Dam, have to drive back at 4pm with all the other sports families from Socal that go to AZ now for weekend games and all river rafters on the 10 frwy.  Is Nocal teams flying? I would just stay and leave at 3am Monday.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

crush said:


> Dam right bro.  Best time to play at a showcase when you have to drive for 5 and 1/2 hours to back home.  Home by 3pm and relax is what I'm talking about   LAFC and MLVA play at 1:30.  Dam, have to drive back at 4pm with all the other sports families from Socal that go to AZ now for weekend games and all river rafters on the 10 frwy.  Is Nocal teams flying? I would just stay and leave at 3am Monday.


I am sure it is a mix of both. Extra time driving v expense of flying


----------



## kickingandscreaming

crush said:


> Dam right bro.  Best time to play at a showcase when you have to drive for 5 and 1/2 hours to back home.  Home by 3pm and relax is what I'm talking about   LAFC and MLVA play at 1:30.  Dam, have to drive back at 4pm with all the other sports families from Socal that go to AZ now for weekend games and all river rafters on the 10 frwy.  Is Nocal teams flying? I would just stay and leave at 3am Monday.


U17, Crush? U17, LAFC @ MVLA is Saturday at 9:30 AM. MVLA plays Phoenix Rising at 1:30 PM Sunday.





__





						Total Global Sports
					






					tgs.totalglobalsports.com


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> U17, Crush? U17, LAFC @ MVLA is Saturday at 9:30 AM. MVLA plays Phoenix Rising at 1:30 PM Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total Global Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tgs.totalglobalsports.com


Yes on 17.  That's the game of the weekend imo with LAFC and LVLA.  Nice game for the top two teams from last year and I will be looking for game film.  Blues is really good this year and is most likely #1.  We get some team from Nebraska on Saturday.  We play Nocal Thorns on Sunday when the rooster crows and I think La Roaca is Nocal on Friday?


----------



## crush

Will the Showcase happen someone once asked?  All systems are a go and were a fired up family.  Leaving Thursday for family vacation to Scottsdale and throw in some soccer matches is a nice four day weekend.  Get in some golf and beer with DH and my other new friends I've met along this crazy soccer journey.  I love you guys and thank you so much for the support over the years.  It means the world to me that we have each others back in these difficult times of right and wrong.  I just checked the weather and it's perfect.  This is why so many live in AZ.  I told my dd all the games are live and on TV and told her that each college coach will sit in the comfort of his or her home and take notes.  Stop and play back and even replay is available if he or she is blown away and wants to, "need to see that again" moment.  I think this might be the last games my dd plays legally for the rest of the year.  We all know why too.


----------



## crush

Game time is fast approaching.  Three games in three days baby.  Good luck to all the ballers coming to AZ.  I spoke to a friend in D1 college soccer and he said all the coaches will be kicking it from home and watching the games.  He's got 8 games going at once on split screens.  Send out those emails and coaches, grab a Corona and enjoy the games


----------



## Jose has returned

crush said:


> Game time is fast approaching.  Three games in three days baby.  Good luck to all the ballers coming to AZ.  I spoke to a friend in D1 college soccer and he said all the coaches will be kicking it from home and watching the games.  He's got 8 games going at once on split screens.  Send out those emails and coaches, grab a Corona and enjoy the games
> 
> View attachment 9452


will there be any college coaches there?


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Jose has returned said:


> will there be any college coaches there?


No - but, I am hearing they are live streaming many (all?) the games.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Jose has returned said:


> will there be any college coaches there?


If there isn’t and the games aren’t streamed, at least you can get some updated footage for clips to send to coaches.


----------



## Soccer Cat

Is there a link to the live streams for the games?


----------



## crush

Jose has returned said:


> will there be any college coaches there?


D2, D3 and NAIA are allowed and that's super cool.  The D1 coaches get "Premier Pay Per View"  for $9.95 a day or $15.95 if you buy the three game package.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Soccer Cat said:


> Is there a link to the live streams for the games?


I found this link




__





						Elite Clubs National League - Home
					






					portal.stretchinternet.com
				




On this page








						ECNL Girls
					

Date: November 13-15, 2020  Age Groups: U15-U18/U19 National Event  Team List: CLICK HERE  Facilities:    	Reach 11 Sports Complex | 2425 E. Deer Valley Road,  Phoenix, AZ, 85050  Resources:   	ECNL National Event COVID Protocols: CLICK HERE to view  Schedule: CLICK HERE to view the schedule by...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## SoccerLocker

Impressive results from the livestreams so far.  720p resolution to prevent buffering, but they are getting the games out - which is all that matters.  Camerawork could be better, with some more use of tilt and zoom, but all in all 8/10.


----------



## SoccerLocker

As the second set of games kicks off, starting to see some buffering and max res dropped to 480p on some fields.   It’s a lot of wireless internet demand at once.


----------



## Footy30

Best of luck to all the ECNL Teams playing in AZ this weekend!! Safe travels to the those traveling, and best of luck to ALL TEAMS


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Didn't have any video issues with the game(s) I was watching and fun to see the kiddos back out and at it -- I know mine was excited after being off since the beginning of March!!


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Day 1 impressions 
MVLA - looks strong as ever with dominating 5-0 win over Hawks. 
Real CO Nationals - dominated slammers also with5-0 victory not surprised, they are very talented 
FC Dallas - impressed with result over LAFC Slammers which I have heard should be very good this year.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Guess I should Have been more specific was talking about the U17s


----------



## crush

Fields were 100% excellent at Reach 11, where ALL the girls Reach for the Stars!!  It was fun to get into some games finally.  Scores are meaningless, MOO.  I saw some really good sharing of the rock today.  Thank you AZ.  I dont think I will see you again or any state for that matter until some time next year.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> Day 1 impressions
> MVLA - looks strong as ever with dominating 5-0 win over Hawks.
> Real CO Nationals - dominated slammers also with5-0 victory not surprised, they are very talented
> FC Dallas - impressed with result over LAFC Slammers which I have heard should be very good this year.


I saw the MVLA/Hawks game. It was much more competitive than the score indicated. It was 2-0 with about 15-20 minutes remaining in the game and the Hawks were creating some chances.


----------



## ToonArmy

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> Day 1 impressions
> MVLA - looks strong as ever with dominating 5-0 win over Hawks.
> Real CO Nationals - dominated slammers also with5-0 victory not surprised, they are very talented
> FC Dallas - impressed with result over LAFC Slammers which I have heard should be very good this year.


I guess it matters which 18 of the 24 or so get to suit up for LAFC


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

ToonArmy said:


> I guess it matters which 18 of the 24 or so get to suit up for LAFC


It isn't like FC Dallas is a ... club-- plus those other states have about 7-10 games played already.  The NorCal teams definitely looked a bit out of game conditioning in the first games as far as the ones I watched Force/Thorns and Davis.


----------



## SoccerLocker

That FC Dallas U16 team looked very impressive.  Handled an exceptionally good Surf team 3-0


----------



## Desert Hound

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> Day 1 impressions
> MVLA - looks strong as ever with dominating 5-0 win over Hawks.
> Real CO Nationals - dominated slammers also with5-0 victory not surprised, they are very talented
> FC Dallas - impressed with result over LAFC Slammers which I have heard should be very good this year.


Slammers at this age group are a middle of the SW division type of team. FYI. Now the LAFC squad is very good.


----------



## Desert Hound

ECNL SW U17 results through Sat
Friday. 4-9-0
Sat. 2-10-1


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> ECNL SW U17 results through Sat
> Friday. 4-9-0
> Sat. 2-10-1


Oh oh, what happen to SW u17?  No soccer last 9 months for the majority of the teams?  I can say the team from Nebraska played hard and gave us a great scrimmage type of showcase, type of games that dont count.  Like I said before, I'm not a fan of this showcase format.  It's like looking in the refrigerator three times thinking you missed the good stuff and you look again and again and nothing really in there that is tasty.  The fields are amazing and kids look happy to play some games.  No more soccer for a while.  Cases and more cases.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Desert Hound said:


> ECNL SW U17 results through Sat
> Friday. 4-9-0
> Sat. 2-10-1


LAFC and MVLA were fun to watch today - a 1-1 tie with MVLA tying it up with around 5 minutes remaining. LAFC got on the board early in the second half on a PK - good call in my opinion.


----------



## Speed

kickingandscreaming said:


> LAFC and MVLA were fun to watch today - a 1-1 tie with MVLA tying it up with around 5 minutes remaining. LAFC got on the board early in the second half on a PK - good call in my opinion.


where can you see the games and scores?


----------



## soccer4us

Speed said:


> where can you see the games and scores?







__





						Total Global Sports
					






					tgs.totalglobalsports.com


----------



## Footy30

Desert Hound said:


> Slammers at this age group are a middle of the SW division type of team. FYI. Now the LAFC squad is very good.


I missed the age group you're talking about 06' or 05'? Initially I thought you were talking about the 07's but that age group isn't at the showcase.. I tend to skim posts.. I apologize


----------



## Desert Hound

Footy30 said:


> I missed the age group you're talking about 06' or 05'? Initially I thought you were talking about the 07's but that age group isn't at the showcase.. I tend to skim posts.. I apologize


Earlier the poster was referring to U17.

Lafc at that age group looked very good when we played them.

Slammers when both AZ teams played them did not look special. Middle of the pact. And no AZ teams at that age group are not special either.


----------



## Desert Hound

Desert Hound said:


> Earlier the poster was referring to U17.
> 
> Lafc at that age group looked very good when we played them.
> 
> Slammers when both AZ teams played them did not look special. Middle of the pact. And no AZ teams at that age group are not special either.


Middle of the pack...not pact.


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> Earlier the poster was referring to U17.
> 
> Lafc at that age group looked very good when we played them.
> 
> Slammers when both AZ teams played them did not look special. Middle of the pact. And no AZ teams at that age group are not special either.


Being in the middle hound is ok right about now.  Middle of the pack looking to make a late run later in the season, if we even have a season.  Surf, LAFC, Blues are the teams to beat.  Really special teams.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

How are the standings done -- it looks like they have teams with  1 win and 1 loss and 3 points above teams with 1 win and 1 tie and 4 points?


----------



## Desert Hound

youthsportsugghhh said:


> How are the standings done -- it looks like they have teams with  1 win and 1 loss and 3 points above teams with 1 win and 1 tie and 4 points?


It is a showcase. Standings don't matter


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Desert Hound said:


> It is a showcase. Standings don't matter


That I get, but ordering is helpful when looking for teams- so then just put them in alpha order


----------



## crush

Arsenal AZ with a really nice tie against SW U17  top Nocal team MLVA.  Finishing the weekend with a tie against that team is impressive.  I had such a great time meeting new parents and seeing old ones who are on their fourth and 5th teams in the last 4 years.  Talk about club hopping,,,,,lol!!  We had a hoppers beer fest and it was marvelous.  Fields were excellent and the weather was perfect.  I mean super perfect.  Hound, I see now what your talking about now.  Girls all had fun.  Something really cool happen that I thought was really cool.  Two different times a coach came up to say hi to my dd and tell her they were impressed with her play and handed their card to her.  Other players too got to chat it up.  It was professional and my dd likes that someone appreciated her efforts.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

crush said:


> Arsenal AZ with a really nice tie against SW U17  top Nocal team MLVA.  Finishing the weekend with a tie against that team is impressive.  I had such a great time meeting new parents and seeing old ones who are on their fourth and 5th teams in the last 4 years.  Talk about club hopping,,,,,lol!!  We had a hoppers beer fest and it was marvelous.  Fields were excellent and the weather was perfect.  I mean super perfect.  Hound, I see now what your talking about now.  Girls all had fun.  Something really cool happen that I thought was really cool.  Two different times a coach came up to say hi to my dd and tell her they were impressed with her play and handed their card to her.  Other players too got to chat it up.  It was professional and my dd likes that someone appreciated her efforts.


Have to agree with everything, Crush. Great venue and execution and the girls had fun. I also had the pleasure of talking to Hound and his daughter's team (Arsenal) earned that tie - nothing cheap about any of the goals. Arsenal came within a whisker of a third goal in the closing minutes if not for an exceptional save by the MVLA goalie.

It was great for the girls to have the opportunity to play again. Thank you, AZ.


----------



## happy9

kickingandscreaming said:


> Have to agree with everything, Crush. Great venue and execution and the girls had fun. I also had the pleasure of talking to Hound and his daughter's team (Arsenal) earned that tie - nothing cheap about any of the goals. Arsenal came within a whisker of a third goal in the closing minutes if not for an exceptional save by the MVLA goalie.
> 
> It was great for the girls to have the opportunity to play again. Thank you, AZ.


As is normal/usual, ECNL puts on a great showcase.  We stopped by briefly today so my DD could watch friends on PRFC play and to catch up with players she roomed with from Real Colorado National.  Great club by the way.  As a club, Real Colorado National  only lost 2 games the entire weekend, beating great teams across the age groups from Real SoCal, Surf, Slammers, etc. I'm sure there were other clubs that had a similar run but beating top CA teams is worthy of some praise.  With that said, CA teams aren't hitting on all cylinders due to lack of practice and games.  

I'm glad ECNL got in the showcase.  There streaming appears to have gone without a hitch.  I watched briefly on Friday after noon and the live footage was great.  Plenty of smiling faces on the pitch, as well as from parents on the sideline.  Reach is a great venue!

Hopefully Surf and others get their tournaments in later this year.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> As is normal/usual, ECNL puts on a great showcase.  We stopped by briefly today so my DD could watch friends on PRFC play and to catch up with players she roomed with from Real Colorado National.  Great club by the way.  As a club, Real Colorado National  only lost 2 games the entire weekend, beating great teams across the age groups from Real SoCal, Surf, Slammers, etc. I'm sure there were other clubs that had a similar run *but beating top CA teams is worthy of some praise.  With that said, CA teams aren't hitting on all cylinders due to lack of practice and games. *
> 
> I'm glad ECNL got in the showcase.  There streaming appears to have gone without a hitch.  I watched briefly on Friday after noon and the live footage was great.  Plenty of smiling faces on the pitch, as well as from parents on the sideline.  Reach is a great venue!
> 
> Hopefully Surf and others get their tournaments in later this year.


I saw my ego ((My Carl)) get triggered and at first I was not happy, Happy.  However, it's true.  I did hear that the LAFC vs MVLA U17 all goat game was amazing and was played with style of excellent possession I heard.  I heard the crowd go nuts when LAFC scored first but then MVLA came back late with the equalizer and the worse thing about soccer and showcases.  They tied.  I hate ties in soccer but I get it and I accept it but I still hate it.  I would also like to add that ECNL needs to put a little something something on the table for these games next time.


----------



## Desert Hound

kickingandscreaming said:


> Have to agree with everything, Crush. Great venue and execution and the girls had fun. I also had the pleasure of talking to Hound and his daughter's team (Arsenal) earned that tie - nothing cheap about any of the goals. Arsenal came within a whisker of a third goal in the closing minutes if not for an exceptional save by the MVLA goalie.
> 
> It was great for the girls to have the opportunity to play again. Thank you, AZ.


It was very nice to meet you as well. Fields were fantastic. Arsenal had to play a perfect game today for the tie.

MVLA has some very good players
 They are a superior team vs Arsenal. They are rusty. A team to beat.

A lot of fun to watch them. Very talented.


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> It was very nice to meet you as well. Fields were fantastic. Arsenal had to play a perfect game today for the tie.
> 
> MVLA has some very good players
> They are a superior team vs Arsenal. They are rusty. A team to beat.
> 
> A lot of fun to watch them. Very talented.


I pulled into the parking lot at 5:15am Cali time and the lights were on and the picture of the fields were out of this world.  I even got goose bumps just looking.  I walked on the grass and it was pro grass 100%.   It was amazing shot with the sun looking to rise in the east like it always does and just sit and be thankful for soccer.  I brought that attitude back with me to California and will look to get in some games in this state.


----------



## Lightning Red

crush said:


> I pulled into the parking lot at 5:15am Cali time and the lights were on and the picture of the fields were out of this world.  I even got goose bumps just looking.  I walked on the grass and it was pro grass 100%.   It was amazing shot with the sun looking to rise in the east like it always does and just sit and be thankful for soccer.  I brought that attitude back with me to California and will look to get in some games in this state.


----------



## 310soccer

What a great weekend of soccer. It was great seeing new teams play in ECNL. 05 Force team played some amazing soccer this weekend. They have a great front of forwards on each side and there backline is one of the best I've ever seen. HEAT FC 05 is a really good team and I watched this Force team pick them apart with there forwards making good runs and there backline dropping dimes to there forwards winning 8-2. FC Dallas and Real Colorado National also stood out this weekend playing some impressive soccer with their athletic players. Great to see teams playing soccer and smiles on the players faces.


----------



## crush

@310soccer Is the Force the California Thorns team?


----------



## 310soccer

crush said:


> @310soccer Is the Force the California Thorns team?


Yes. I asked one of the parents.


----------



## crush

310soccer said:


> Yes. I asked one of the parents.


My dd said they were the best team we played over the weekend.  The Force is back.  Props to our awesome GK.  She took on some serious incoming and had a clean sheet.  They had one shot hit goal post and it went across to our GK.  Talk about dodging a bullet.  Thank God my dd team got them at 6:30am is all I can say.  So proud of our tough girls who fought to the end and we almost won.  Soccer is a trippy sport man.  Anyone team can pull off the upset if you try.  The hope to win every game is cool.  I love soccer


----------



## gotothebushes

crush said:


> My dd said they were the best team we played over the weekend.  The Force is back.  Props to our awesome GK.  She took on some serious incoming and had a clean sheet.  They had one shot hit goal post and it went across to our GK.  Talk about dodging a bullet.  Thank God my dd team got them at 6:30am is all I can say.  So proud of our tough girls who fought to the end and we almost won.  Soccer is a trippy sport man.  Anyone team can pull off the upset if you try.  The hope to win every game is cool.  I love soccer


I believe 310 is talking about the 05 Force team. The Force 04 team is a competitive team as well..


----------



## crush

gotothebushes said:


> I believe 310 is talking about the 05 Force team. The Force 04 team is a competitive team as well..


Yes, I can read bro...lol!!!  I was talking about the club, The Force.  That was the top club back in the day.  Some coaches hop around too.  A little hoping is good for the soul.  Makes one stronger.  Not easy for a kid joining a new team every year.


----------

